# How to find details on Irish TB



## flirtygerty (27 August 2013)

Is there any way to trace the history of a 12 yr old TB, believed to have raced in Ireland, he has been "fired" so possibly over jumps, we would like to do R O R classes, but we are unable to prove he raced


----------



## bonny (27 August 2013)

Do you have a weatherbys passport for him ? If so, what's his registered name ?


----------



## Spot On (28 August 2013)

or even what is his breeding you can track what sales he went to thus what owner/trainer he had


----------



## flirtygerty (28 August 2013)

No unfortunately, all we know is he came from Ireland, probably 2009, his DOB is 2001 on his English passport, his passport name is Dark Image, has 2 microchips in him, we were told that he had raced in Ireland, but his first registered owner can't tell us anymore than that. His passport is dated 06/09, but his DOB on the passport is 2001


----------



## cally6008 (29 August 2013)

Do you know what both microchip numbers are ?
It may be possible to trace history through them


----------



## flirtygerty (30 August 2013)

Both microchip numbers were given to Weatherbys, he's not registered with them, the only lead I have is a local vet did his passport,I hope they keep records, they might tell me his previous owner


----------



## bonny (30 August 2013)

flirtygerty said:



			Both microchip numbers were given to Weatherbys, he's not registered with them, the only lead I have is a local vet did his passport,I hope they keep records, they might tell me his previous owner
		
Click to expand...

In that case he's unlikely to be a tb that has raced......


----------



## amage (1 September 2013)

What is he by? Certainly no horse listed by that name for ever racing or pointing here. Just because he is fired doesn't mean he ran


----------



## Dreamer515 (5 September 2013)

if he has raced in Ireland or GB he would be registered with Wetherbys, also if you went on the racing post website you can put the horses name in the search bar and if he has raced his name will show up and you can see all his race records. however it doesnt show you point to point records. he may have been in training, got a leg and been fired then sold on. so may have never raced. ive seen this happen a few times. unfortuantly if he has not raced his name wont appear on the racing post website.


----------



## Dreamer515 (5 September 2013)

flirtygerty said:



			Both microchip numbers were given to Weatherbys, he's not registered with them, the only lead I have is a local vet did his passport,I hope they keep records, they might tell me his previous owner
		
Click to expand...

also his passport should have details of his past owners...both of mine have. especially if he raced as he would have all his jabs listed and where they were given.


----------



## debserofe (27 September 2013)

I have an ex racehorse that has had both front legs fired and been hobdeyed - he does not have his original passport and have tried to trace him - I have been told that he probably came across from Ireland on a meat lorry, got picked up by a dealer as he was pretty and then sold on - minus his original passport, for obvious reasons - as a riding horse (I am told that his is not an uncommon story).  Because of this, he bolted with a rider who had no experience with ex-racehorses and ended up in hospital!  

The passport system and microchip system is ludicrous - I have two passports for a mare I have, one from the woman I got her from and another from her original owner (who spotted her locally) who hadnt passed it on to the woman I got her from!  As for microchips, none of mine came with but have since been microchipped but as the national database is no more, not sure what use they are!


----------



## bonny (27 September 2013)

if your raced then he would have a microchip, they have to be done as foals and are checked on the racetrack for obvious reasons. Other horses apart from racehorses are fired and can bolt !


----------

